

US Government Begins Rollout Of Its 'Driver's License For The Internet' - rmason
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140503/04264427106/us-government-begins-rollout-its-drivers-license-internet.shtml

======
damnmachine
I can verify my own identity, thanks

